# State Park Wading for Walleye



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I just saw a post on Facebook asking if they are still catching walleye wading at the state park at Mosquito Lake???
Maybe I'm being cynical but my first thought was... when did it ever start??😕


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Put your waders on and go see, I know for a fact walleye are being caught by guys wading points and flats and it has been going on for a couple weeks on and off..


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Interesting 🤔


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Limits! Stacked like cord wood!


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Been getting em for 2 weeks now


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

That's awesome! Congrats


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Today is a no but tomorrow looks like its doable for me


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seems like everything is a bit behind this year due to temps. Just taking a little longer to warm up.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Always liked mosquito after a few days of a warm up to jump up that water temp.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Limits! Stacked like cord wood!





johnboy111711 said:


> Limits! Stacked like cord wood!


Johnboy,
Can you post “one” pic of a walleye you caught out of mosquito this year?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

litman24 said:


> Johnboy,
> Can you post “one” pic of a walleye you caught out of mosquito this year?


Yeah man no problem. I practice catch and release most of the time, mainly because I am a steward of conservation, but I kept a few for a meal and to take a picture to throw in the face of the people who want to question everything and everyone. Enjoy!


----------



## Neo87 (10 mo ago)

[


johnboy111711 said:


> Yeah man no problem. I practice catch and release most of the time, mainly because I am a steward of conservation, but I kept a few for a meal and to take a picture to throw in the face of the people who want to question everything and everyone. Enjoy!
> View attachment 486249



Nice haul! struggling myself with walleye but the crappie bite has been good to me.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> Yeah man no problem. I practice catch and release most of the time, mainly because I am a steward of conservation, but I kept a few for a meal and to take a picture to throw in the face of the people who want to question everything and everyone. Enjoy!
> View attachment 486249


No just you…… lol! Mr. Expert…… Mr. Cords of Walleye. Mr. ODRR is lying about walleye numbers. Mr. “Steward of Conservation” now…… You made your bed.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

litman24 said:


> No just you…… lol! Mr. Expert…… Mr. Cords of Walleye. Mr. ODRR is lying about walleye numbers. Mr. “Steward of Conservation” now…… You made your bed.


If you talk the talk you had better be able to back it up. No worries from me. When I was catching those fish I honestly thought "I bet there is someone going to call me out" I saw your cooler of fish on the other post. If you need help finding some bigger fish, let me know. Always happy to share some info!


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

johnboy111711 said:


> If you talk the talk you had better be able to back it up. No worries from me. When I was catching those fish I honestly thought "I bet there is someone going to call me out" I saw your cooler of fish on the other post. If you need help finding some bigger fish, let me know. Always happy to share some info!


Those were 18-22 inches……. I let a few 16in walleyes go. Haven’t caught one under 15 all year which is concerning. I share a lot of info here as well. This started when you questioned a report from ODNR regarding lower net numbers and especially a low number of smaller walleyes in nets. I noticed the same with regards to small walleyes. If you need any help let me know….. lol I help with your memory:


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

litman24 said:


> Those were 18-22 inches……. I let a few 16in walleyes go. Haven’t caught one under 15 all year which is concerning. I share a lot of info here as well. This started when you questioned a report from ODNR regarding lower net numbers and especially a low number of smaller walleyes in nets. I noticed the same with regards to small walleyes. If you need any help let me know….. lol I help with your memory:
> View attachment 486275


I am fully aware of what I post. I still don't believe there is an issue with small walleye. Do you think those 15in+ fish just magically appear? Usually, and i'm not a biologist, but they usually start as stocked fry. So if you are catching limits, I am catching limits, jim is catching limits, ect, I would assume that there are fish that are growing to adult hood. 
And If you are looking to continue to catch small fish, I apologize, I can't really help you. I try and target grown fish when I go and have been pretty successful. Good job on those eaters!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> Limits! Stacked like cord wood!


I sure could use help finding walleye.i am shore bound so usually try the rip rap around dam on South end. Nothing yet this year. Looks like you know the lake much better than i.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I sure could use help finding walleye.i am shore bound so usually try the rip rap around dam on South end. Nothing yet this year. Looks like you know the lake much better than i.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


i went again last night and most spots were dead. I think that front effected them. Also, water temp is still 45-46 degrees. I ended up getting 2 but it was SLOW. I talked to 3 boats at the ramp and they struggled.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I sure could use help finding walleye.i am shore bound so usually try the rip rap around dam on South end. Nothing yet this year. Looks like you know the lake much better than i.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


Are you shorebound as in you can wear waders? or shore bound with out waders?


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish h,wish I lived up there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I can wear waders. I have some from fishing steelhead.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Go gettum. Most lakes, walleye come into the shallows at sunset(and into the night hours) to feed, some even stay til sunup! Water temps not an issue for walleye! You don’t need them spawning to get some.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

The thing about Mosquito is the walleye don't come shallow in the same places every night. They seem to move around.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

I believe you on that. I wonder how much they move, or if they just come in based on conditions or hunger mood. Would be nice to attach a GPS tracker to some and follow them for a year to see where they go day to day and seasonal changes.

Sent from my SM-N970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wading shallow at night for walleye can be good fishing, but they can be had during the daylight hours if done properly. With the amount of daylight activity on Mosquito(bass boats “streaking” from place to place, numerous small and large all-species boats, canoers, kayakers, recreationalists, etc), I think the walleye stay deep(”deep“ at Mosquito is relative and might only be 22-25 ft!), and the “lead-core” guys have the walleye figured out. They know the lake well, quietly and methodically trolling the deeper drops, stumpfields, river channels, and adjacent flats-and the “best” of them get the fish!(and don’t tell anyone “anything” excepting maybe their closest buds!) They are the 10% who get 90% of the fish!
Berlin, by comparison, is different for catching the more respectable fish. I used to know “chub drifters” who regularly got them. It being bigger, much deeper, they fished the deeper points/flats but not the river beds so much, due to the thermocline w/usually low oxygen content. Personally, I prefer to fish walleye there casting the flooded willows(outside, And “inside”)! They are in there early and later, sometimes all day on over-cast days! Typically they are “good eater” sized but my PB doing this is 5#.(I did have a day where I caught 25-14.5”ers. in an hour! Not one to bring home!)


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I think the walleye are never far from the bait fish, whether that's deep, shallow or in between. Find the bait fish-->find the walleyes. The way you like to fish Berlin works just as well fishing the weeds at mosquito or pymy, because that's where the bait fish are


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

i seriously dislike fishing IN weedbeds! I know those areas are full of big pannies and walleye at times but I just can’t properly present a bait in a 3’ diam. “pothole”! I can usually cast to(visible brush) and work my “weedless”/crawler-tipped spinners, or shallow run curly tail jigs back w/o snagging brush(“usually”!)😊 Takes a level of skill from over 60 years of practice, but man, I hate dealing with a gob of “unavoidable weeds“ every cast! I know some guys do it-and well, but not Me! “Edges” are a different thing!


----------

